# Printing Labels



## dcollins99 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am using Photoshop CS2 on a Mac and specified using 4 labels to a page for an Avery label./ I still keep getting just one label per page instead of 4 per page. Has anyone else run into this issue?





Trying to create a label as shown. Label is 3.75x4.75 using an Avery label.
Also does anyone know of a matte paper type label? Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the label. I use Word with an Avery template which is a free download. Dont know much about Mac. I also use Georges pre-gummed label paper which goes on great and stays there well but yet comes off with a quick soak in hot water.Welcome Dave and hope you stay with us and share your wine and home experiences.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">4578 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

White Label Paper - 18 pk.


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$4.49</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">6114 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Wine Label Paper - Blue


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$0.27</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">6113 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Wine Label Paper - Canary Yellow


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$0.27</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

</t></table>



*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dcollins99 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Wade! I just started and have a Mosti Vinifera Sangiovese and a Mosti Renaissance Barolo bulk ageing. Will start bottling the Sangiovese before Halloween. Have been doing some tasting and it is looking good. I believe I am hooked on this new hobby. Think I will try for a Burgundy-like and a Pinot Noir next.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2008)

Open up blank 8 x 10 file keeping your resolution the same as your label. Then on your label file, select all, copy, then paste 4 times onto your blank file.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2008)

Great label!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Oct 8, 2008)

Joan's suggestion will solve your problem. That is precisely what I do on my Mac. I also save the file as a template and use it as I create new labels.


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 9, 2008)

smoke, do you use Photoshop Cs3 also?


----------



## hannabarn (Oct 10, 2008)

Wade, I've been trying to use word and avery but haven't had any luck!! What is the procedure?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2008)

I downloaded this template and open it with word. This is just for pasting your finished label into and printing though as I use Photoshop and Picture IT to make my labels.





<div ="L_pad_7_0_1_0_w86_wrap">Shipping Label, 6 per sheet
For all versions of Microsoft Word

<br clear="all">
<div ="nonePrintable">
<div ="pad_0_0_0_14">




 document.write("/avery/static/images/btn_18x18_read.gif\<a href="http://reviews.avery.com/4455/154d3e40e117a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD/" target="_blank">Write a Review</


<a href="javascript:templateDownloadPopup%28/avery/secure/download?downloadId=154d3e40e117a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD&amp;downloadPath=/blank/U-0091-01_P.doc%29" target="_blank">




</a>Download


----------

